# Music Player App question.



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. What's your favorite music player app? I installed WinAmp, and also had the stock CM 7.2 music player, but I don't like the way music is arranged. Is there a music player that you can arrange by FILE name? A lot of my MP3s were in a weird order because of how the files were setup....but on my computer it is totally fine because the file names are in ABC order.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

My favorite app is Google Music. Free storage... in the cloud


----------



## Devator22 (Dec 26, 2011)

Honestly, my favorite music player is the htc player from sense 2.1 - 3.5. It gives amazing playback quality, especially with srs or dolby surround active. The one from 2.1 is less intuitive though, so I think my favorite is 3.5.

Sent from my mobile typewriter with tapatalk


----------



## danxcook (Oct 30, 2011)

If you want the most features Player Pro is best. It's not just a knock off of winamp/power amp.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremytn86 (Oct 3, 2011)

I like mixzing, not the free one but the paid one

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

